# Leather Or Fabric Interior



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We have been thinking about getting the motorhome re-upholstered and as we are working on a Park this year we can get trade prices .

The problem is do we go for leather or fabric seating , Ive had plenty of cars with leather interiors and Ive found the seats to hot in the summer or to cold in the winter ( ok with heated seats ) 

Any one got any thoughts on the pro’s and cons of leather seating for motorhomes 

Regards Paul


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady p would cover the leather.
Dust does not get a chance to settle in our home. :lol: 

Is the cost justified.

You have answered your own question:
Ive found the seats to hot in the summer or to cold in the winter 

Dave p


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Zepp said:


> The problem is do we go for leather or fabric seating , Ive had plenty of cars with leather interiors and Ive found the seats to hot in the summer or to cold in the winter ( ok with heated seats )
> 
> Exactly how I feel, leather too hot in summer and too cold in winter, it would be good quality fabric every time for me.(With a stain guard protection).
> 
> Paul.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We've got half leather, front of the bench seat for example is leather, the rest is fabric, easy to clean, never been too hot or cold.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have leather but the middle seating bit is like suede effect

easy to clean the leather with a quick wipe with a baby wipe, don't know about the middles as I have not needed to clean those yet

Its prob a personal thing as I always have leather furniture in my home find them easy to maintain and keep clean

I think half and half gives you the best of both worlds

Aldra


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Leather for cars, just for the smell, too hot and sticky for a RV, our RV in the USA and UK are both leather and wouldn't choose it again

Loddy


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Thankyou for all the comments 

We have decided to go with the fabric , we like the look of leather and its easy to keep clean but I’m still not sure the extra cost is worth it also if it does get to hot to sit on in spain etc . I will be gutted having spent the extra cash for leather.

We will get the edges of the front seats done in leather as they get a lot of wear and tear .

Thanx again for the advice Paul


----------

